
Research UNIX: Annotated Excerpts from the Programmer’s Manual, 1971-1986 [pdf] - kick
https://archive.org/details/research-unix-reader/mode/2up
======
enf
My scan of the print edition (kindly mailed to me many years ago by Doug
McIlroy), which includes the historical manpages as well as the commentary:
[https://archive.org/details/research-unix-
reader/](https://archive.org/details/research-unix-reader/)

~~~
kick
Thank you so much for sharing!

------
bluenose69
Pipe written in a night. The good old days.

~~~
Koshkin
Or nights.

------
ape4
Since the beginning you could `echo hello | mail user@host.com`

~~~
kick
Not entirely true, but almost! The DNS hierarchy didn't exist until a (very)
late version of UNIX, and if I remember right, most mail used ! instead of @
and .

~~~
emmelaich
In fact, user@host didn't need the internet or uucp.

Even without sendmail rewriting, some systems (e.g. MHSnet/ACSNET) used `@`
natively IIRC.

~~~
kick
Thank you for expanding!

------
roi
This is just the intro. The full document is available at
[https://archive.org/details/a_research_unix_reader/](https://archive.org/details/a_research_unix_reader/)
.

~~~
kick
Oh shoot, I knew in my search for a link I could share this at (my own digital
copy is of less than perfect quality, and is in a format that doesn't allow
viewing inside of WWW browsers, so I just picked the one from McIllroy's site)
I had missed something. Yeah, absolutely check the fully copy, it's pretty
fantastic.

Sending a message to hn@yc to try and get the link changed.

~~~
dang
Ok, we've changed from
[http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/reader.pdf](http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/reader.pdf).

